# F-117 is being retired



## glennasher (Mar 15, 2008)

Warplanes: Last F-117 Flies Off To The Boneyard


I didn't realize it had been flying that long, 27 years but I knew it was somewhat dated by now. Still, it's the end of an era, and a very interesting one, at that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw the first two being built - makes me feel REAL old.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2008)

Sad to see them go...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2008)

I know what you mean, FlyboyJ. I remember when they were rolled out. Now where's my eyeglasses and cane?

I thought they were the future? Why take them out of service?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2008)

They were really mis-identified anyway. The should have been the A-117, not the F-117. I first saw them many years ago at an undisclosed Nevada location, before most people knew about them. I thought "What the hell is that?!?" But there was no way I asked, I didn't need to know. It was a few years later they finally showed them to the public. Their final ceremony at Plant 42 is not even open to the public. 

So here is my tribute to the Nighthawk.


----------



## magnocain (Mar 15, 2008)

I think that I read somewhere that the F-22 was more stealthy than the F-117.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great pics, Evan. You are the camera master.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2008)

Cheers, Matt. I'll miss photographing that airplane.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 16, 2008)

Evan, those are really good photos of that really unique airplane. Is F-22 Raptor replacing them?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2008)

I got to see the F-117 about 10 Years ago at the Royal Air Tattoo in England. Pretty cool.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2008)

I think it's a combination of F-22 and F-35 that are replacing the F-117. While I will miss taking photos of the F-117, I do look forward to photographing the F-35.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2008)

Sad to see it go but it is at the end of its life with more effective aircraft - such as the F-22 and F-35 - replacing it.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2008)

They had one on a flyby at Millville last year. Glad I was able to see one.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 21, 2008)

I remember hearing about the crash of an "unidentified" aircraft in the Sierra Nevadas back in July of '86 (I wasn't too far from there at the time); the AF had the whole area locked-down within hours of the crash. It wasn't until years later that I found out it had been an F-117A on a night-training exercise (they only flew them at night back then).


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm feeling old too....27 years! jeez time IS moving fast!!


----------

